# fruit tea drinks



## Charliewatch (Jan 16, 2014)

can anybody tell me if the teabags you can get with dried fruit in them are ok to drink or is the natural sugar not good,Is there any teabags thats are ok to drink a lot of i.e. peppermint or camomile etc any views would be appreciated
thank you david Charliewatch.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 16, 2014)

They aren't sweet!  I have to add sweetener tablets to make them taste like fruit.  Calories and therefore carbs are negligible, unless you buy the instant granules (like Wittards) which are pre-sweetened.

My favourites are Asda own label Blackcurrant, and Orange/Lemon/Lime.  Twinings do a lovely Camomile & Spearmint.  Enjoy!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2014)

I like fruit teas too, but have to add sweeteners to them. Twinnings do a good range of all kinds and most supermarkets have their own brands. Try a few and find out what suits you.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 16, 2014)

Most free teas don't seem to taste that much better to me then having a squash with warm water.  But I think the carbs are generally negligible.

You can find plenty of interesting variants to try - mint teas are fairly nice.  I'm currently working my way through various Green Tea + Something combinations.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2014)

Yup, I also add a Sweetex to my lemon and ginger tea  When I was ill I was using caster sugar instead to try and get some carbs in me - tasted exactly the same as with the sweetex!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 16, 2014)

I very rarely add any sweetener to fruit or herb teas, although if it's lemon & ginger for a cold, then I might add a teaspoon of runny honey. 

I know camomile and peppermint are supposed to settle an upset stomach, but I virtually never get stomach upsets, but camomile makes me nauseous, even if someone a couple of seats away is drinking it!


----------

